
Show HN: Launch a bunch of macOS apps from the menu bar just in 1 click - orkerimli
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/workspacepro
======
stephenr
This actually looks good, but I wonder if it can eg open an app with a
specific project/directory/file (to have a workspace per project)..

~~~
orkerimli
This feature is in the new update plan. I'll publish this feature in the next
updates. :)

~~~
stephenr
Great to hear. Any chance you'll make the app available via MAS?

Edit: and.. for my eyeballs sake, Dark Mode?

~~~
orkerimli
Dark mode also will be available in the next updates soonly. MAS, for now, is
not among my plans, but in the future may be :)

------
mtmail
Direct link [https://workspaceproapp.com/](https://workspaceproapp.com/)

